# $248



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have $248, that was going for a laptop but now I'm thinking I could just buy new stock with it. My parents are paying for the new fishroom. I'm gonna order off aquabid so what should I get?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Whatever catches your eye x3 It's your money, your plans, and your breeding. Choose what you want, and hope for the best


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmm idk so much to choose from.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What are your favorite colors and tail types?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You should order from Bettatalk!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't you always wanted a Holy Grail pair?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooooh, a Holy Grail pair!! That would be awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Faith stopped selling until her movie is done. I just checked and she has no stock.

I'm looking for blues, reds, blacks, and whites mainly, but red dragons would be cool.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Look for a pair of red dragons.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

If only you lived in Australia. We have a lady here (Jodi-Lea) that does all the importing from Thailand for us, and she also sells fish on youtube (http://www.youtube.com/user/Fishchick65) and she often has dragons. Even though you can't buy, you should still check out her fish.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Vamp! Check this beast out. Wow is all I can say.

"This is from my Black Dragon OHM collection. Age 6.5 months, huge form with super tall dorsal."









Bid is currently at 20$ with 6 hours to go.

listed as *Super Skyhawk P**Super Skyhawk
Platinum Black Dragon!! OHM Huge Guy*


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

His coloring goes right along with your Vampire name, you could call him "LeStat"


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I would try to make a Crowntail Dragon


----------



## MissMeg (Jan 14, 2010)

I LOVE that fish!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so I went to walmart got a white dragon VT female and a blue grizzle male and a 5 gallon spawning tank (my 10 gallon cracked). So here I am gettin ready to put up the tank and its CRACKED.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK dude, hand over that white dragon! LOL


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> OK dude, hand over that white dragon! LOL


 Not a chance 

But I'm tryin to create a blue grizzle VT dragon with this pair. They're names are Swimmy 2 (since he looks identical to the much older Swimmy RIP) and Swimette LOL.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweeeet!!!!!

LOL LOVE the names!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Sweeeet!!!!!
> 
> LOL LOVE the names!!!


LOL, theyre in a brand new 1/2 gallon divider tank being changed every other day. I'm gettin a new spawning tank tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! Cute names!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Pics *

Here they are:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty!! He's such a bright blue.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Pretty!! He's such a bright blue.


 Yop and a great flarer


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOOOhhhh He's gorgeous!  The female looks like Angel! Except Angel's not a dragon.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Best of luck to you! And I'm jealous, of course  Dragons? I've only seen ONE dragon and here, and he was gone the day I went back to get him -.-


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

hes stunning! your girl looks very interested in the boy  too cute!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

can we get more pics of the white female?


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> You should order from Bettatalk!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't you always wanted a Holy Grail pair?


I went there to check on their Holy Grails, and they are currently not selling ANY bettas!!!! Boo-hoo!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It seems that she's getting out of the betta hobby and more into making movies.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so lets just say Swimette is a halfmoon  (all 8 rays and stuff too). So I bought a yellow dragon male HM named Lemon to spawn her with. Ok so here's the thing Swimette is a female but I don't see the egg spot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe it will become more prominent if she's put near a male.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Maybe it will become more prominent if she's put near a male.


That's what I thought but still nothing. She's ready to breed but I actually want eggs. I have a video of them flaring at each other so I'll get that posted.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's not full of eggs yet?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> She's not full of eggs yet?


Ya she is but no egg spot. That's what's confusing me. When i first saw her flare I was worried that I'd picked a PK male but after going through the steps I take when I sex my fry she's definately a female.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hhmmm, wierd. Are you still gonna try to breed her?


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Mrvampire, good luck on your spawn regardless which ones you use. Keep me posted and I hope your female gets her egg showing.;-)*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

cindylou said:


> *Mrvampire, good luck on your spawn regardless which ones you use. Keep me posted and I hope your female gets her egg showing.;-)*


Thanks  

I'm still gonna breed the HM pair and later my blue pair (since I have my blue/black lace pk female who was supposed to spawn with my pk male before he died).


----------

